# [ODMP] University of Central Florida Police Department, Florida ~ September 24, 2005



## Guest (Sep 25, 2005)

A Police Officer with the University of Central Florida Police Department was killed in the line of duty on September 24, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17878*


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Jeezum!

killed by friendly fire? how terrible.


----------

